# Gremlin Juice Thrashberry



## rogue zombie

I have posted this before, but I would just like to draw attention to it... because it's one of the nicest juices I've had, and I'd love to see DIY'ERS enjoy it to.

Gremlin Juice discontinued the juice and graciously shared the recipe on Reddit https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice...in_juice_thrashberry_recipe/?ref=search_posts

So I took the percentages and worked out where it is best at:

THRASHBERRY 
70VG/30 PG

Flavour West Booysen Berry 3%
TFA Toasted Marshmallow 3%
TFA Strawberry Ripe 6%
CAP Harvest Berry 6%

It's a really tasty fruit juice. Unusual Berry taste with the nice marshmallow finish. Not too sweet, just lovely!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Sounds right up my alley. If only I DIYed!
Love the toasted marshmallow in Nicoticket's The Cure 01. Tobacco base with real over the fire toasted marshmallow and coconut.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Sounds right up my alley. If only I DIYed!
> Love the toasted marshmallow in Nicoticket's The Cure 01. Tobacco base with real over the fire toasted marshmallow and coconut.


Ooh that sounds good.

Dammit, before I left I mixed up a tobacco with Coconut. But I did not think to add Toasted Marshmallow. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Achmat89

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I have posted this before, but I would just like to draw attention to it... because it's one of the nicest juices I've had, and I'd love to see DIY'ERS enjoy it to.
> 
> Gremlin Juice discontinued the juice and graciously shared the recipe on Reddit https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice...in_juice_thrashberry_recipe/?ref=search_posts
> 
> So I took the percentages and worked out where it is best at:
> 
> THRASHBERRY
> 70VG/30 PG
> 
> Flavour West Booysen Berry 3%
> TFA Toasted Marshmallow 3%
> TFA Strawberry Ripe 6%
> CAP Harvest Berry 6%
> 
> It's a really tasty fruit juice. Unusual Berry taste with the nice marshmallow finish. Not too sweet, just lovely!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



What is the estimated steep time for this recipe @r0gue z0mbie or is it a Shake n Vape kinda juice?


----------



## rogue zombie

Achmat89 said:


> What is the estimated steep time for this recipe @r0gue z0mbie or is it a Shake n Vape kinda juice?


I'm not sure about shake and vape. I add nic, so I always let juice steep for a week, at the very least.

I've had this particular recipe after a week, and it was good go.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

